
Show HN: TimelinesAI – stay on top of business communication in your company - KeraTerra
https://timelines.ai/
======
KeraTerra
Hi HN!

Hi HN! I am the founder of TimelinesAI
([https://timelines.ai/](https://timelines.ai/)). It helps you to stay on top
of business communication in your company.

As a CEO and business owner, I spend a lot of time every day to stay updated
about the status of communication with my clients. The thing is, the more your
company grows with managers and clients, the more time and effort it takes to
stay in the loop. Being cc’d to everything creates too much noise, and if your
clients use Whatsapp or other messengers it’s almost impossible to stay in
control.

Timelines enables you to easily review, organize and share most important
messages from email, Whatsapp and other channels with the links. Here’s a
90-second video that explains how it works:
[https://youtu.be/OUMV74FKIt8](https://youtu.be/OUMV74FKIt8).

We used this app internally for almost a year and it helped us to increase
awareness, collaborate on work with our clients better and retain more clients
as a result. I would love to learn if it brings you the same benefits as well!

We're going to expand the functionality, so I would be glad to learn, what
else should we add to the app or what other tools you use for business
communication in your team?

